# Help/Suggestions on picking a name :)



## Hollierae (Apr 12, 2010)

*I just picked up my first hedgehog yesterday, She's 8 weeks old. She's the biggest sweet heart EVER!..She loves people already and the only time she ever "balls up" is when she's either sleeping... or if she she's the dog. I have held onto her a few times since i got her home just for short periods at a time, so she can start getting use to me(which i can already see she knows who i am) but other then that i have been leaving her alone letting her get use to her new home. I LOVE her to death already!!.. I can see now why everyone on here loves them so much, there kinda addicting!  It's taken me almost a couple months to find my little Hedgie. Either they were sold before i could get to them, or the person backed out or SOMETHING happened. Then i went to a Reptile show Sunday and there they were.. The guy was really nice told me what i needed to know. I was already drawn to my little princes, you could tell she was a happy little thing and LOVED to be handled. Okay, time to stop rambling. Im having a heck of a time picking a name for her, any suggestions or ideas?!

and Im new btw  *


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is SO cute! Congrats!  

I don't have any name suggestions, but I'm sure a cute one will come to you.

Welcome to HHC!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is stunning  sorry I don't have any name suggestions either.
Welcome to HHC


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

How cute! She has the kind of face that just makes you want to pick her up and cuddle her.

Are there any particular kinds of names you're looking for? Greek, Japanese, Swahili, etcetera? It's much easier to help come up with names if you can narrow down the possibilities a little, there are just so many to choose from.


----------



## Hollierae (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks!.. Im not too sure on the kind of name.. I kinda would like it to be a somewhat popular cute name.. anything that fits her is fine with me.. just throw some at me


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Just some to get the ball rolling lol
Izzy, Lulu, Fiona, Rose, Dot


----------



## Hollierae (Apr 12, 2010)

Izzy definitely jumps out at me, i think it fits her. So Im gonna add that to the top of my list, Thanks!.. 
I can't believe how cute she is.. Iv only had her for 2 days and i already love her, tonight she fell asleep with me, i thought it was just the cutest thing ever.


----------



## bpayne1217 (Apr 11, 2010)

She's beautiful! Kinda looks like an Abigal to me.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I have to go with 'Hedgieonboard,' she just looks like an Izzy. Maybe short for Isobel or Izidor? (Type of flower, I think.)


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree, I like Izzy, a cute name for a cute hedgie!


----------



## Hollierae (Apr 12, 2010)

Im leaning towards Izzy too.. It just seems to fit her


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I just have to say that I love how she's peeking out of something in every picture. Almost as if to say, 'Are you _still_ at it with that camera, ma?'


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Artemis was almost named Stinkerbell (Josh's suggestion) or Marianela, which means rebel-star. If you think she is a princess, think about princess names: Aurora, Diana, Grace, Ariel, Jasmine, Belle, Anne, Margaret, Elizabeth, Alexandra, Amelia, etc.

She's so adorable! I love the pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------

